# What are you lookin' at?!



## Mattis (Mar 13, 2015)

What? by Mathias Appel, on Flickr

To be fair, I did lie down right in front of them... That might explain his confused look


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2015)

ROFL


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 13, 2015)

Birds do it........ bees do it............ even educated fleas do it...............


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 13, 2015)

This is worthy of a caption contest.


----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

It explains his surprised expression and her attempt to hide her face in shame. "Oh god, this is going all over the Internet, isn't it? Now everyone will know I did it with Larry. I'll never live this down. I knew that Southern Comfort was a bad idea."


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2015)

It's like Cinemax in here!


----------



## Mattis (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah, that is what I love about this shot as well. She really does look ashamed!


limr said:


> It explains his surprised expression and her attempt to hide her face in shame. "Oh god, this is going all over the Internet, isn't it? Now everyone will know I did it with Larry. I'll never live this down. I knew that Southern Comfort was a bad idea."


Yeah, that is what I love about this shot as well. She really does look ashamed! And he just looks confused...
Shooting these guys is always a ton of fun, it's an open enclosure so you can get as close as they let you which opens up SO many opportunities for great photos!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 13, 2015)

limr said:


> It explains his surprised expression and her attempt to hide her face in shame. "Oh god, this is going all over the Internet, isn't it? Now everyone will know I did it with Larry. I'll never live this down. I knew that Southern Comfort was a bad idea."



But.......... that's not Larry.  It's one of his two brothers, Darryl or Darryl.


----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

480sparky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > It explains his surprised expression and her attempt to hide her face in shame. "Oh god, this is going all over the Internet, isn't it? Now everyone will know I did it with Larry. I'll never live this down. I knew that Southern Comfort was a bad idea."
> ...



"Oh god, it's even worse!"


----------



## Mattis (Mar 14, 2015)

Darryl is actually a really cool guy. But Darryl on the other hand... He's the black sheep of the family, no one likes to talk about him.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 14, 2015)

If my pen's a rockin' don't come knockin'


----------



## annamaria (Mar 14, 2015)

Time to get a room, like now!


----------



## Mattis (Mar 15, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Time to get a room, like now!


They were doing it _everywhere_. They wanted to be watched


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 15, 2015)

Mattis said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > Time to get a room, like now!
> ...



There was a girl in Timmins like that.  Put on a show in a hotel window across from the train station.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 15, 2015)

Mattis said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > Time to get a room, like now!
> ...



They said, "We are exhibitionists, can't you tell?"


----------



## Mattis (Mar 16, 2015)

annamaria said:


> They said, "We are exhibitionists, can't you tell?"


My guess is that he is the exhibitionist. She is so emberassed, he probably just convinced her to do it and now she regrets it.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 16, 2015)

Mattis said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > They said, "We are exhibitionists, can't you tell?"
> ...



You're right lol


----------

